# Anyone Following The Markets?



## 911 (Mar 25, 2015)

Generally, I have been trying to stay away from following the markets, but for some reason, I find myself getting interested in this stuff and all of a sudden it looks like the market is about to implode. One day, the high rollers are saying how great things are and today they are reporting that the economy is about to tank again and just a lot of bad news.

I am not really familiar with the stock markets, so can someone shed some light on what's causing the sudden dive in valuations and profits? Also, last week I was reading that the dollar was too high and this week, I am reading that the dollar is weak against other currencies. 

Say what??


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't pay much attention unless I hear something on the news about it going one way or the other.  The only stocks I have are a tracker that belongs to my granddaughters for when they go to college.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 25, 2015)

Dow is down almost 300 points today.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't follow them daily.  I know that there are fluctuations so to watch them every day is a waste of my time.  My money is mostly in mutual funds with good risk stratification.   My Financial advisor equated stocks as walking upstairs playing with a Yo-Yo..  Brief ups and downs but generally trending upward.


----------



## Cali-Guy (May 17, 2015)

> all of a sudden it looks like the market is about to implode.


Peter Lynch talks about this in his book "Beating the Street". He says to ignore the day to day articles. There is ALWAYS something to worry about! 
If you really want to be a market timer then it's usually when everyone is BULLISH that the market crashes -- not when people are expecting a crash. 
Sounds like you've been listening to George Noory, Peter Schiff, Gerald Celente or you've been reading one of these web sites that sell expensive books by first scaring you about an impending market crash.


----------



## Cole Slaw (May 19, 2015)

If it goes up, i make money. If it goes down, i buy cheaper. What's to be sad about?


----------



## wasserball (May 28, 2015)

Cole Slaw said:


> If it goes up, i make money. If it goes down, i buy cheaper. What's to be sad about?


Best strategy I've ever heard.  That's why some are millionaires while others keep their depreciated dollars under their pillows.


----------



## oldman (May 28, 2015)

wasserball said:


> Best strategy I've ever heard.  That's why some are millionaires while others keep their depreciated dollars under their pillows.



That's not really a strategy, but a fact of life. Over the years what I have taken notice to is that a lot of amateur investors will sell off as soon as the market goes down. They fear that a crash is imminent. Wise investors will leave their holdings intact knowing all too well that the market will always rise sooner or later. We saw this happen in late '09 and early '10. A lot of investors pulled back as the market plunged to new lows and the Dow settled at around 6600. The smart investors, like Buffet, bought all they could knowing that the market would turn around and their $5.00 GE stock and $83.00 Apple stock would soar sooner, rather than later. I bought a lot of $5.00 GE stock during that period of time. I also bought the crap out of Southwest Airlines (LUV) and made a lot of dough. I did loose on a few. Boston Scientific and Sprint did not fair well, neither did Sirius-XM and GM. Yeah, I bought GM at $3.00 and lost it all, including my GM bonds, but made money on Ford (F), which I also bought for $3.00 in March of 2009. 

I use several bond and emerging market funds to hedge my losses. I gave up on commodities. They have been going all over the place. When they settle, then perhaps I will invest in some. 

My strategy has always been to follow investors like Warren Buffet, Bill Miller, Peter Lynch and Jim Cramer. I can't buy in multiples like they do, but I can buy what they buy, just less of it. My Scottrade account has soared since 2010 until now by following the money. I used to be a day trader on my days off from the airline, but now I just sit on the sidelines and watch what others are doing. It's fun to see how different investors react to the markets. Sometimes, I will jump in and buy something. I bought Apple a while back at $118.00. It is easily a $200.00 stock now, so it is undervalued. With all the cash they are sitting on, it makes them a worthy investment.


----------



## Don M. (May 28, 2015)

The Stock market is "Evil", and Wall Street is run by a bunch of "Crooks"...the way some people think.   However, It is the ONLY game in town for a person who wants to maintain their holdings, and stand Any chance of getting a decent return on their money.  The money sitting in a bank certainly isn't doing anyone any good.  

Like anything else, to have some success, a person needs to devote some time to educating themselves on the way the markets work, and then monitor their investments themselves.  Trusting an "adviser" to keep them in good shape is a gamble I'm not willing to take....so long as I can follow and understand the financial news and the flow of the markets.


----------



## Glinda (May 28, 2015)

I bought Apple at $96 and I'm holding on no matter what!!!


----------

